# Healthcare in Netherlands



## manutd (Jul 14, 2011)

Hello to all,

Im new in Netherlands as well as in the forum. 

Kindly give me suggestions regarding a good GP and a FERTILITY SPECIALIST in Netherlands. Im living in Rijswijk but I can move farther for a good specialist.

I heard alot about doctors here that they are not very expat friendly and also the process is very slow.

Please share your experiences.


----------



## rtenhave34 (May 27, 2011)

Hi,
I don't know where you got that information from about doctors not being expat friendly, but then I am Dutch myself and would never had encountered it, if that were the case....

Generally, you will find a GP in the area that you live in, as the GP's have "divided" towns/cities into work areas. Whether they are of good quality always remains to be seen, but usually, we have had only changed a GP once, as he was old-scholl and rude to my wife. That being the case, you will have to have a story ready if you want to find "your" GP outside of your immediate living area.

As for fertility specialists, I am not in the know here, but a phonecall to the nearest hospital (a good idea might be to call a University one, near you) will usually help out and provide you with a list of names.

Richard


----------



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

hi, im also interested in dutch healthcare.
how do you get to psychiatrist?
and is it covered by students insurance?

any clue?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

A private psychiatrist you can visit freely, normally if you want it insurance funded you have to get a paper from a GP. How many sessions and how much is refunded depends on your insurance package and the seriousness of the need. You can check the base package of the Dutch insurance (basis verzekering) and see If and how much is included.


----------



## subhuman (Oct 9, 2009)

*s*

thanks!
and u don't know hows the situation in belgium concerning that?


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

I will check with my colleague, however please bear in mind that due to the financial restructuring of many EU countries this types of benefits may change or have changed.


----------



## Renee236 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Manutd, 

I've heard this clinic to be a good one: medisch centrum kinderwens ;otherwise try the university hospital LUMC in Leiden.

As Richard said, you will need to get a GP within 10-15 minutes from your home, because they need to reach you quickly in case of an emergency. Just ask for an intake before you decide to sign up with any GP. That way you can see if you feel comfortable with them and of course if they speak English! 

good luck! Renee


----------



## jockmcdock (Jun 11, 2012)

manutd said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> Im new in Netherlands as well as in the forum.
> 
> ...


I agree with another poster about GPs being friendly. I've never had even a sniff of a problem.

As mentioned by another poster, the fertility centre at the Leiden hospital is very good. I used to work in the field (not at that clinic, but I know of it).


----------

